# Opening day buck



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had this buck on camera as of late October and he was the best of the bunch that I had pics of. Decided that he was the only guy I would shoot this week since we still have venison in the freezer. We did an all day sit Monday. 
He came in late on to a logging trail and stood behind another buck for an eternity it felt like. While waiting for the smaller buck to move 2 doe walked down wind of me and the blowing and stomping began. Now none of the deer are moving and I'm cramping up from being in an awkward position trying to keep the buck in my scope. Finally after what seemed like hours the 2 doe walked off. The bucks stood still for quite some time after that. While about ready to call a timeout for injury on the field the buck moved 3 steps to his right and I held below the shoulder and squeezed off the trigger. With all the smoke I had no idea where he went. 
I reloaded the encore and waited on a buddy to get up to the crapper and we found him dead right where he was standing. Made for a really easy gut and drag job. Back in the blind this morning and hoping for a yote now.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Congrats and nice buck Bob!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job! Hope you get your yote too.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Nice Buck!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Another crapper buck???..take a crap, shoot a deer...nice buck.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Stud!! Congrats and great story!!


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome deer !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story and picture. Congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats!! who could ask for a nicer buck than yours. thanks for sharing your hunt. i'll be ml hunting this weekend and i'll take whatever I can get.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good one. Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good one! Way to go!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Way to go Bob! Nice job getting it done!!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice deer


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Outstanding Bob! And with a TC too ... can't beat it ! Looks like a very solid 150+ deer. Congrats to you !


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice job! Gotta love those long awkward waiting for the damn thing to move sits haha.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations, what a nice buck! I know what you mean about the cramps, seems to happen more and more often.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a nice buck!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Great buck Bob! Congratulations.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats, Bob


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice buck! congrats bobk..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Super Buck. Glad he showed up for you!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's an awesome buck


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice Buck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Great looking Buck. Congrats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck for sure Bob.
Thanks for the story and...
Congrats to you!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

please send me some deer meat....


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Great buck and hunt. Way to tough it out and be patient!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> please send me some deer meat....


It's hanging in the cooler. Come chop it up.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats man, great deer! Your opening morning went better than mine.


----------

